
Feedless: A non-addictive social network - black_puppydog
https://medium.com/@_rchaves_/a-non-addictive-social-network-d0ad3a2204d
======
blondin
> Some, like TikTok, don’t even need any explicit signal from you, they can
> decide whether you like something or not based on how long you pay attention
> to a video.

omg, can we stop doing that? i seldom open youtube on my phone now because of
that! i want a more or less accurate recommendation feed and yet that feature
messes up my near perfect watch history every time.

